

Preview of code-academy style AngularJS tutorial - nicklovescode
http://198.199.117.192/

======
throwaway1979
Fantastic job so far! As a seasoned programmer, I've found many other
tutorials lacking as they seem to cater to the newbie audience. I thought this
tutorial hit the bullseye.

Btw ... there are a few typos here and there. Also, you don't explain
rootScope before introducing it.

